# Official 2.7T Technical information- FAQ/DIY



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Okay, so I feel like it is necessary to get a long post together to compile all the technical knowledge that people have on the 2.7T. Please post any technical data or links that could be useful and I will frequently update the top as necessary*
Being a new 2.7T owner, it would be nice to have one location for all the tips/tricks/FAQ for this motor. 
Please specify if it is S4/A6 specific
*Engine Specs:*
2.7 Liters
6 Cylinders
5 Valves per cylinder
Bore: 3.19 in. (81 mm)
Stroke: 3.40 in. (86.4 mm)
Displacement: 163 cu. in. (2671 cc)
Compression Ratio: 9.3:1
Horsepower (SAE Net): 250 @ 5800 RPM
Torque: 258 ft. [email protected] 1850 RPM
Cylinder block: Cast Iron
Crankshaft: Forged Steel, 4 main bearings
Cylinder head: Aluminum alloy
Valve Train: DOHC, belt driven, hydraulic lifters / variable intake valve timing and variable geometry composite intake manifold
Firing Order: 1-4-3-6-2-5
Cooling System: Water-cooled, thermostatically controlled radiator fan
Engine Code AGB 
Usage: 1997-2003 Audi S4
Engine Code APB 
Usage: 1998-2001 Audi S4
Engine Code AZB 
Usage: 2000-2001 Audi S4
Weak Points
Great Audi DIY Link: http://audidiy.com/c5a6.html
Basic Audi 2.7T Tuning Guide: http://audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55914
*DIY:*
K04 upgrade/engine removal info- http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3531633
AWE intercooler upgrade- http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3572795
Piggie Pipes DIY-http://www.audizine.com/forum/...95168

_Modified by jettasmooth at 3:49 PM 3-19-2009_


_Modified by jettasmooth at 3:50 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Official 2.7T Technical information- FAQ/DIY (jettasmooth)*

okay, 50 views and no other input from anyone????


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Official 2.7T Technical information- FAQ/DIY (jettasmooth)*

5 valves per liter? that would be 13.5 valves in 6 cylinders


----------



## BarakOBalla (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official 2.7T Technical information- FAQ/DIY (BIGGEE TALLS)*

Good info, thanks.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Official 2.7T Technical information- FAQ/DIY (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_5 valves per liter? that would be 13.5 valves in 6 cylinders









sorry, it was cut and pasted from another page


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Official 2.7T Technical information- FAQ/DIY (jettasmooth)*

bump for more responses


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Official 2.7T Technical information- FAQ/DIY (jettasmooth)*

http://audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55914


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Official 2.7T Technical information- FAQ/DIY (sleep.:R)*

updated a bit, but always looking for more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

